# meyers/pionus or suggestions..



## Bullymastiff (May 6, 2010)

Parrots, i wanted an african grey last year but decided against it because of the time needed to spend with that kind of bird, and incase of one turning temperamental because i have a 5 year old. 

Would really love another bird of some kind, just not quite on the level of a grey, was looking at meyers and pionus and apparantly they are quite child friendly? and quiet (ish!)? 

Dont get me wrong my little one is very animal aware and would not touch unless i said she could, but having been attacked by a grey it was quite painful for me so wouldnt want something that can inflict too much damage!

Any suggestions on other birds welcome. pref something medium sized, not too small, not a screecher, and not too temperamental. 
(hard i know!) want a bird that my little girl can enjoy too without risking fingers


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Pionus are good with kids, very rarely nip and are quiet. My youngest boy fell in love with one at a parrot park. I ended up buying a pair of Maxis to breed one for him. There's pics on here somewhere


----------



## Bullymastiff (May 6, 2010)

hawksport said:


> Pionus are good with kids, very rarely nip and are quiet. My youngest boy fell in love with one at a parrot park. I ended up buying a pair of Maxis to breed one for him. There's pics on here somewhere


Wow ok ill try and find them, thanks. any idea where i can get a pionus? 
im in hampshire


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

I got my pair cheap from a friend of a friend because they kept smashing eggs. Check on Bird Trader and if you vm Poohdog he will give you a couple of sites to look on


----------



## Bullymastiff (May 6, 2010)

Ok went and got an eclectus boy 2 weeks ago! bit of a change but definately got the right bird for us


----------



## Tohru (Jun 26, 2012)

I personally would go with a Green Cheek Conure. My daughter who isn't even one yet has learned to be very gentle with birds [she is naturally quiet and gentle ^^] The Green Cheeks are generally quiet, full of personality and don't bite. That is if you teach it not to. [My green cheek only bit once when she was a baby, i tapped her lightly on the beak and said in a commanding voice, "Nu!".. she never bit again. Such a good girl ^^

They are also great for kids because they absolutely LOVE to be cuddles, stroked, scratched etc.

They are fairly small. Mine was about 11 inches long including the tail.

EDIT: Oooh an Eclectus! I love those birds.. but unfortunately where I live the cheapest ones cost $600... And i don't have enough money to spend that on a bird. [the max i'd pay is $350]


----------



## mydog (Nov 16, 2011)

Bullymastiff said:


> Ok went and got an eclectus boy 2 weeks ago! bit of a change but definately got the right bird for us


they are nice birds eclectus but can be noisy and require more fruit and veg in their diet and a small amount of seed.good luck with him ..tim


----------



## Bullymastiff (May 6, 2010)

mydog said:


> they are nice birds eclectus but can be noisy and require more fruit and veg in their diet and a small amount of seed.good luck with him ..tim


Thanks, he is not at all noisy we might have just got lucky! when he does scream you jump out of your skin though 
He gets fresh fruit and veg daily. his favourites are blueberries and figs (expensive )


----------

